# iPrelude



## Metablue (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai 24 ans et je suis un jeune développeurs tout fraichement diplômée. Pour fêter mon diplôme je me suis offert le temps de développer une application iPhone, iPrelude.

Le principe d'iPrelude est d'utiliser la liste d'artiste de votre iPod pour vous avertir des concerts à venir seulement des artistes que vous avez. Ce n'est pas une billetterie mais plus de la prise d'information. 

Pour plus de détails sur l'application :

http://www.iprelude.com/fr/index.html
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/iprelude/id377872295?mt=8

L'application est gratuite 

En espérant que ça vous plaise. 
Cordialement


----------



## Pooki (27 Juin 2010)

Superbe idée. Par conte, ne pouvant pas mettre toute ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon iPhone, il serait bien de pouvoir choisir manuellement d'autres artistes. 
En tout cas, très bonne idée et très bien réalisée.


----------



## Metablue (27 Juin 2010)

J'suis assez d'accord avec toi mais j'aimais cette base clair

iPod - > iPrelude. 

Je réfléchis a pourquoi pas stocker tous les artistes qui un jour sont passé par ton iPod dans l'appli
Et rajouter la possibilité de les supprimer manuellement

Mais j'ai peur que ça rende la chose confuse.

En tout cas soit sur que ta remarque sera prit en compte je vais voir ce que je peux faire.


----------



## Pooki (27 Juin 2010)

C'était juste une idée, mais ne t'inquiète pas, je pense que même sans ça, ton appli peut avoir du succès.


----------



## Metablue (27 Juin 2010)

Oui oui bien sur t'inquiète pas c'est constructif ce que tu me dis là et pour tout te dire j'y pensais déjà.

Je tenais juste à t'expliquer pourquoi j'avais fais sa comme ça et la réflexion que j'avais eu a se sujet.
Mais finalement je suis d'acc avec toi ce qu'on aimerait assez vite c'est pouvoir avoir tout son iTunes. 


En tout cas soit en sur l'appli continuera d'évoluer c'est un des points que j'aimerais améliorer. Ca et d'autre chose


----------

